
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (April 2016) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
jamii
SEEKING WORK - Berlin/Remote

I spent the last two years building compilers and relational databases at Eve
([http://witheve.com/](http://witheve.com/)).

Before that I spent several years consulting. Some highlights:

Item-item article recommendations for Springer users based on ~600m past
downloads. Uses locality-sensitive hashing and external sorting to run on a
single low-powered server. [https://github.com/jamii/springer-
recommendations](https://github.com/jamii/springer-recommendations)

Built a prototype replacement for the core trading engine at the Smarkets
betting exchange: 10x less code, 40x better throughput, 10x better 99%
latency.

Built a LaTeX aware search engine to power latexsearch.com. Covers the entire
Springer library – more than 8m LaTeX equations. Searches by tree-edit
distance on compressed syntax trees, using suffix arrays as a first-pass
filter.
[https://github.com/jamii/texsearch](https://github.com/jamii/texsearch)

Parallelized a constrain-logic programming DSL - [http://scattered-
thoughts.net/blog/2012/12/19/search-trees-a...](http://scattered-
thoughts.net/blog/2012/12/19/search-trees-and-core-dot-logic/)

jamie@scattered-thoughts.net - [http://scattered-
thoughts.net/resume/](http://scattered-thoughts.net/resume/) \-
[https://github.com/jamii/](https://github.com/jamii/)

------
hboon
SEEKING WORK (Freelance) - Based in Singapore (GMT+8), work remotely.

15 years in software industry in development and consulting.

iOS/OS X developer. Familiar with Obj-C, Swift and RubyMotion.

Example experience: been the sole tech guy (part-time) for a startup, building
both backend and front end for main iOS app, API as well as supplementary
tools.

Also interested in running in-person training for iOS app development for
developer and non-developer, separate classes. 10-15 person in a class. Email
for details.

More details: [http://hboon.com/hire/](http://hboon.com/hire/)

------
maxs
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I am a full-stack software developer and a data scientist.

I have a background in applied statistics, mathematics, physics and
quantitative finance. I have a Ph.D. in statistical physics, but I am also
good at writing code. I have written production systems dealing with big data,
analytics, prediction and interactive visualization. I have extensive
experience with C++, Java, Python (Twisted, Cython, Numpy, Scipy, Sklearn),
Javascript (including Node, Backbone, React), databases (Postgres, Mongo,
SQLite). I can develop high-performance back-end as well as dynamic front-end
services.

Please contact me for many excellent references and additional information.

My site: [http://kpartite.com](http://kpartite.com)

My LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/maksimsipos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/maksimsipos)

------
alaskamiller
SEEKING WORK - Silicon Valley, Oakland, San Francisco, Remote

Going independent after ten years working at Apple, Google, startups big and
small.

I do mobile and web product design, development, marketing and management.

Have an idea? Got a budget? I can build out your mobile MVP for iOS/Android,
publish it, and take it to market.

Technologies: React Native iOS and Android, ReactJS, Python, Django

Website: [https://www.shinylabs.com](https://www.shinylabs.com)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jw84](https://github.com/jw84)

Email: jerrywang@me.com

------
mryan
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Amsterdam/London

Devops as a Service

Do you want to improve your scaling, resilience and reliability, but don't
have a full-time Devops person on the team? Why not rent one?

I work with startups and online businesses to help them spend less time
worrying about technical problems, and more time growing their business.

How can I help you?

\- Implementation of robust and resilient cloud infrastructure

\- AWS cost reduction. I have saved some companies up to 50% on their monthly
AWS bills, while maintaining or improving app response times and uptime

\- Implementation of Continuous Delivery and Configuration Management
processes and training, so you can take advantage of the efficiencies these
processes introduce, without taking time away from building your product

About Me

I am the author of AWS System Administration:
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920027638.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920027638.do)

Here's an AWS case study for an infrastructure I built:
[http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/fashiolista/](http://aws.amazon.com/solutions/case-
studies/fashiolista/)

If you think these services could help your business grow, let's talk.
mike@awssystemadministration.com

------
djcapelis
SEEKING WORK - Remote okay, travel okay, or we can grab coffee in person if
you're in SF Area.

I'm someone people go to when they need a specialist in security to look over
their technical architecture and operations for security issues and help them
understand how those affect their business. We sit down and look at what your
real risks are, what risks aren't as big of a problem, where your sensitive
data is, and what the best steps to take might be to improve things. I work
with companies and products at all stages of design, and while I always
recommend looking at security as early as possible, I have a large focus on
how to secure systems that have already been built. My goal is for us to end
our time with my clients understanding their security needs well enough to
walk away and know where they should be focusing their time and effort and
what steps they should take to make it happen. My clients look at me in much
the same way as they look at their lawyer, a trusted specialist they
periodically ask to provide advice to help them understand the issues they
need to run their business.

I current work with everything from small startups trying to keep their
customers' information safe to multi-billion dollar engineering projects that
involve moving earth, installing steel and ensuring the safety of human lives.
I try and keep a few small slots open in my schedule to do bits of consulting
with startups and I thought I'd try posting in one of these threads finally.
:)

You can contact me at mail@capelis.dj

My website is horribly out of date because I've been focusing on working with
clients instead. If you have any questions, it's probably best to just get in
touch.

------
jtcchan
SEEKING WORK - Vancouver, CA / Remote

Rails/JS Full Stack Developer; UX/UI Designer

\---------------------------------------------

Tech stack: Ruby on Rails, AngularJS, jQuery, Ruby, HTML/CSS/JavaScript,
Heroku, Git

I'm a full stack developer (4+ years) and have a background in UX/UI design
(10+ years). I've worked for roles as a user researcher, lead designer, and
conversion optimization and retention. I have product management experience,
trained jr. developers (as a lead instructor at bootcamp) and have shipped
multiple MVPs.

I'm currently working on my startup
[https://dayboard.co/](https://dayboard.co/), and am looking to take on a
project to help fund development. I'm particularly interested in building
software MVPs and am looking to explore React and React Native for my next
project (but am open to other options).

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jtcchan](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jtcchan)
Github: [https://github.com/jtcchan](https://github.com/jtcchan)

If you like to see code / UI samples, my email's in my profile. Thanks!

------
paulojreis
SEEKING WORK - remote (EU based, WET/GMT timezone)

Front-end developer and UX researcher/analyst/designer.

Technologies: JavaScript, HTML, CSS; Frameworks: AngularJS, Backbone.js;
Others: SASS, tooling (Grunt and Gulp).

GitHub: [https://github.com/paulojreis](https://github.com/paulojreis)

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/tF0qjH](http://goo.gl/tF0qjH)

Email: [My HN username] [at] gmail [dot] com

------
cool-RR
SEEKING WORK - Remote only. (Based in Tel-Aviv.)

Hi, I'm Ram, a freelance web developer with six years of experience building
web applications for startups.

My expertise is in taking your idea and building it from scratch to the point
where it's a fully-functional web app that serves paying users.

Technologies used: Python, Django, Postgres, Heroku, Git.

More information: [https://chipmunkdev.com/](https://chipmunkdev.com/)

------
dazsnow
___SEEKING WORK_ __

\-------LOCATION-------

China (native English speaker)

\-------REMOTE-------

Yes (3 years fully remote experience)

\-------TECHNOLOGIES-------

* _Front-end_ : JavaScript (Angular/React, Flux, ES2015 + Babel), Advanced CSS (BEM/OOCSS/Namespacing/Low-specificity/LESS/SASS/Stylus/Post CSS), Jade, Coffeescript, Typescript

* _Workflow_ : Grunt/Gulp/Webpack/Make/NPM

* _Server-side_ : Node (Express), SQL/NoSQL, PHP, Apache/Nginx.

* _Testing_ : Karma, Jasmine, Mocha

* _UI /UX_: Living style guides (auto-generated through documentation & build tools), design in the browser

* _Other_ : HTTP/2, AMP, SSL, SSH, Linux, Service worker, agile project management, Git, SVN, Slack, Hipchat, Github, Bitbucket, Jira, Trello, Heroku, Openshift, Digital Ocean, Cloudflare, experience with team management & training

Focus on performance, accessibility, device-agnosticism, scalability, and
machine-readability (SEO). Extremely clean code. Good documentation.

\-------RÉSUMÉ/CV-------

[https://yourweb.expert](https://yourweb.expert)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/darrylsnow](https://www.linkedin.com/in/darrylsnow)

[https://github.com/darryl-snow](https://github.com/darryl-snow)

\-------EMAIL-------

darryl@yourweb.expert

------
formula_ninguna
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: currently in SE Asia

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, Clojure, C#, Rust;

Languages (secondary): Perl 6, Java, C, Scala, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Email: me (at) gildedhonour dot com

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [http://www.gildedhonour.com](http://www.gildedhonour.com) (CV,
contacts), [http://www.alexmaslakov.com](http://www.alexmaslakov.com)

======================

I'm Alex.

I've been building web, desktop and mobile applications for the last 6 years.
In 2015 I partially switched to data science: big data, nlp, machine learning,
etc and this has become one more area I'm interested in.

I don't just do programming. Rather I solve your problem choosing the most
appropriate tool and technology. I'm up for fixed-price jobs as well as
permanent or long-term remote ones which are more preferable.

My average hourly rate is $35, and it might vary depending on the volume of
work you have.

When emailing me, please provide the details of what you need to implement,
your approximate budget and deadline.

Thanks && Cheers!

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - Consultancy, London UK or remote. NO RECRUITMENT AGENCIES.

I'm a DevOps consultant with 15 years experience hosting web applications and
I'm on the lookout for interesting new projects.

I work closely with developers throughout the application lifecycle to build
scalable and long-term robust architectures. Load testing, CI, deploy systems,
monitoring, config management, security audits, dev projects of my own - you
name it I've done it. For larger organisations I've even led whole
infrastructure teams.

Recent work includes:

\+ AWS/Docker platform to securely host a large public-sector microservice-
based web app taking millions of pounds per month (yes, PCI) in payments.

\+ Physical platform hosting a large, successful news site for the financial
sector.

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated cryptocurrency
trading. Don't try this, you won't get rich.

\+ Lots, lots more.

hn2016@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
Udo
SEEKING WORK / based in Germany / remote or on-site (Europe/US preferred)

I'm a generalist developer with two decades of experience. I also have a
background in biosciences and have worked for advertising agencies, research
labs, and the chemicals industry.

My primary interest is in creating MVPs, but I also do maintenance,
refactoring, and bugfixing work. I'm proficient in making games with
WebGL/Pixi/Three.js, and Unity3D/C#.

Languages: PHP, JavaScript / Node.js, C#, Lua, Ruby, Java, C/C++

About me:

    
    
      * I started my career at an advertising agency
      * made a toy programming language called np: http://np-lang.org 
        and I'm generally a language design enthusiast
      * I'm a Ludum Darer: http://ludumdare.com/compo/author/udo/
      * Github: https://github.com/Udo/
      * My indie game project: http://udven.com/
    

Profile: [http://udo.click/](http://udo.click/)

Contact me at udo.schroeter@gmail.com

------
iheartmemcache
SEEKING WORK -

    
    
      Location: Live in Boston, NYC. Regularly in Chicago for CME work.
      Remote: On-site available + international to any US friendly reason (I hold DoD TS clearance, and don't want to lose it, so Yemen isn't quite possible).
      Email: andrew[at]amplete.com
    

Specialties - Came from a math background. Started with Q/KDB+ in finance,
moved to enterprise J2EE (WebSphere ND and WebLogic setups for re-insurance
companies), then to enterprise ASP.NET (WebForms to MVC) and SiteCore. That
pivoted into Dynamics NAV/AX and CRM work for a bit, before moving into SAP
ECC (FI/CO) and other ERP implementations. Some legacy maintenance of iOS/Ruby
projects (feature and bug enhancement).

More recently, RTOS hardware (QNX, VXworks, Pulsar & Rocket, eCos) and design
engineering to get through FCC (EMI pretesting) and FDA MDR certification. Did
the standard enterprise technical pre-sales/project lead for projects from
2009-11, as well as pivotal in getting SBA federal contracts through for the
SEC, DoD and DHS (yielding ~230MM USD in just under 3 years).

Experience in military (TS/SCI/Poly security for the DoD), healthcare (was a
primary consultant on a few projects with Blue Cross/Blue Shield), and finance
(proprietary trading of specialty instruments at institutional funds).

Rate - A function of the project. The market has been kind enough to me that I
can go from free (if you're doing anything academic and need to get something
done but are low on NSF/NIH grant money, I'd be happy to help especially for
places like the Broad Inst., Max Planck, etc.) ranging to market rates for the
more enterprise solutions. Will also work for free as the engineer grunt for
any pure mathematicians working on algebraic topology, combinatorics, or
lattice theory (though I can't imagine the need for that), thought I'd throw
it out there.

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

Contact me on Freenode IRC (nick Kliment) or by email at kliment@0xfb.com

------
toumhi
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Paris, France)

Technical Product Manager / UX

I deliver products that focus on creating real business and user value. My
latest project has been demoed to President of France and I personally demoed
it to Secretary of Labour in France. It has been featured in dozens of
newspapers and online magazines and is making a significant contribution to
reducing unemployment in France.

I cut to the bone of what’s really absolutely necessary to make the project
cost-effective for my clients while creating the most impact. I’m experienced
with creating products from scratch (MVPs) and leverage user-centered design
and a deep knowledge in user psychology to make products that are intuitive to
use and get good user retention.

My area of specialty is web applications and SaaS products
([http://saasfoundry.io](http://saasfoundry.io)) Ideally I work with
developers to provide a full product.

Contact: tommy dot jarnac at gmail dot com

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Full-stack developer can build your MVP in a turnkey way (requirements in,
working MVP or proof-of-concept product out).

Projects 1- to 3-months long with budgets ~US$15k-50k.

Services:

\- sanity-check and tighten up requirements and scope

\- estimate time/cost to implement

\- design and develop your MVP's tech stack from the data store to the front-
end UI

\- perform simple server buildouts

\- integrate with SaaS APIs

Preferred tech stack:

\- Back: Python/Flask, Ruby/Rails

\- Data: SQL or NoSQL

\- Front: Responsive HTML5, moderate JavaScript

\- Server: Linux in cloud/VPS

Also do non-MVP web/systems development in Python, Ruby, Clojure, PHP, and C#.
Timelines from 1 day to 3 months. Bill hourly/daily or quote.

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com](https://jeffkayser.com)

Contact: jeff+hn@jeffkayser.com or
[https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jeffkayser](https://github.com/jeffkayser)

------
pattle
SEEKING WORK - London UK, Remote

I'm a full stack developer based in the UK with over 5 years of experience.
I'm currently working with HTML, CSS (LESS and SASS), JS (Backbone, React,
jQuery), PHP and MySQL.

I'm passionate about what I do and care deeply about my craft. I pride myself
on being a trustworthy and reliable no-fuss developer who produces high
quality work.

I'd love to learn more about your business and jump into some large projects
but I'm open to all opportunities, those that use my skill set or require me
to learn something new.

To get an idea of what I'm about check out my blog and GitHub (links are
below). If you'd like to work together please get in touch.

Email: chris.pattle@gmail.com

Website: [https://www.chrispattle.com](https://www.chrispattle.com)

Github: [https://github.com/pattle](https://github.com/pattle)

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have minimal experience making Android apps. I can do stuff that's
harder than basic CRUD apps.

Stuff I know well: Clojure, Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django,
Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL, MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah, Android
development with Clojure.

Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool you're using that nobody has
ever heard of. Github:
[https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

------
kingofspain
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

iPhone / iPad, Android, Apple TV & Apple watch apps. Also API's and web stuff
if you like! I'm a generalist/full stack mobile & web app dev. I mostly
specialise in iOS & Android apps these days, as well as building out API's if
required - and the website too, why not.

Recent work has included a cross-platform white label app and backend serving
over a thousand individual apps & counting, a tablet app (iPad & Android) for
overseas college students to browse matching courses/view media from
prospective universities, an automotive social network app for iOS & Android.

Happy to supply links & more details on request - my contact info is in my
profile.

Techblast: JS, PHP, Titanium, PhoneGap, React Native, Codeigniter, Laravel,
HTML, CSS, node, Wordpress, AWS, Parse.

I'm UK based.

------
akbarnama
SEEKING WORK

I am available to work about 15-20 hours per week. I have been doing web
application development in Django for past 5 years. I love to solve problems
which makes life easier for the users.

Wordpress - Recently helped clustox.com with performance optimization. Reduced
the loading time from about 25 seconds to about 7 seconds.

Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Django, Javascript, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vishalsodani)

Github: [http://github.com/vishalsodani/](http://github.com/vishalsodani/)

Website: [http://vishalsodani.com/freelance-
experience/](http://vishalsodani.com/freelance-experience/)

Email: vishalsodani@gmail.com

------
yashwinkumar
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Rate: $35/hour

This is Ashwin Yaprala from Hyderabad, India having 5 years of experience in
software development. Can come down to US for sometime. Having 4 years of
experience in FullStack Ruby on rails development and worked in 10 different
projects.

I’ve experience in

* _Building websites, native mobile apis and third party apis using Ruby on rails framework._

* _Building applications using AngularJs + Ruby on rails framework._

* _Building apis for native mobile apps using NodeJs._

[https://github.com/yashwinkumar](https://github.com/yashwinkumar)

[https://in.linkedin.com/in/ashwin-kumar-
yaprala-90091957](https://in.linkedin.com/in/ashwin-kumar-yaprala-90091957)

skype: yashwinkumar

email: yashwinkumr@gmail.com

~~~
webaholic
why do you have a picture of a different guy on your web page compared to your
github profile?

~~~
yashwinkumar
It isn't me on the website. I've to replace that.

------
hellojen
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE ONLY - UX/UI/Visual Designer & UI Developer

-

Design: Sketch, Photoshop, Illustrator, InDesign, InVision, Keynote, Litmus

Fluent in: HTML5, CSS3, LESS, SASS, JavaScript, jQuery, Bootstrap, Middleman,
Git, Wordpress, and Marketo

==========

I specialize in creating beautiful, clean, and intuitive designs that
encompass a balance of both form and function.

With over 8+ years of experience, I have worked with a variety of clients from
individuals to startups to small businesses to enterprise corporation, like
Oracle.

I am a meticulous problem-solver, do’er, and mother of two who loves food,
KQED, and arts and crafts and can’t help but look at the world with a
designer’s eye.

==========

Portfolio: [http://bit.ly/hellojen](http://bit.ly/hellojen)

------
sbader
SEEKING WORK - NYC Metro and Remote

I’m a full stack developer with a strong design sense. I've worked with small
startups and large companies to build iOS, OS X, and web applications. I have
proven experience taking products from idea to launch, as well as improving
existing products.

I have a knack for learning new languages and frameworks, but I’ve worked with
these previously:

\- Objective-C and Swift for iOS and OS X

\- Ruby (with Rails and Sinatra), PHP, and Node.js on the server side

\- Javascript, jQuery, Sass, CoffeeScript, Backbone.js, and Browserify on the
front end

[http://scottbader.org](http://scottbader.org)

[http://github.com/sbader](http://github.com/sbader)

scott@melodyroad.com

------
Tan__
SEEKING WORK - NEW YORK, NY

Location: New York, New York

Remote: Yes, I am willing to freelance remotely.

Technologies: JavaScript, jQuery, PHP, WordPress, WordPress Plugin
Development, Node, Email Development, Photoshop, HTML, CSS. I am currently
studying Java, intending to become Oracle certified.

Résumé/CV: [http://www.tanwill.nyc/](http://www.tanwill.nyc/)
[https://github.com/tanwill](https://github.com/tanwill)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tanisewilliams](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tanisewilliams)

Email: tanise.williams@icloud.com

------
fandawg195
SEEKING WORK - Chicago or Remote

I'm a front-end UI web developer based in Chicago.

Note: Due to my current bandwidth, I can only provide up to 10 hours a week.

Skills: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Node.js, JSON, Adobe CS,
Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI Prototyping,
Grunt

Experience: I have 5+ years of experience with Fortune 500 companies, digital
agencies and tech startups. Feel free to drop me an email if you'd like to
chat about your project (there is no pressure whatsoever to work with me!)

Also I’m cool with starting off with a trial period to see how things go
initially.

Contact: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
jontas
SEEKING WORK - New York City / Remote

Expert full stack web developer with experience building and running large
websites with millions of users and processing millions of dollars in
transactions. Author of several open source WordPress plugins with thousands
of users.

Expert in PHP, MySQL, JavaScript/Node.js, HTML, CSS, MVC Frameworks (Laravel,
Kohana, Symfony), System Administration (security, load balancing,
replication, AWS). Also experienced with Java, Python, Ruby on Rails.

Plenty of references from happy clients and dozens of high profile projects in
my portfolio.

Email address: my HN username @ gmail

------
TDL
SEEKING WORK

    
    
      Location: Chicago
      Remote: Yes
      Email: t.lekkas[at]practalis.com
    

Looking for PM or developer opportunities. Happy to help non-technical
founders as well.

Experienced Python/Django developer focused on web application development and
data analytics. Experienced in client facing project/product management roles.
Experienced in using & implementing technology in order to resolve
client/stake-holder issues. Experienced in managing technical teams in order
to deliver on stated objectives.

------
gradientnyc
SEEKING WORK New York, NY or Remote

My partner and I design and build mobile apps for early-stage companies. Most
recently we've helped a number of companies build out their video recording,
editing, and sharing platforms. If you need help building compelling and
efficient mobile applications, or have any questions about mobile video, shoot
me an email at: james@gradient.nyc.

Some past work of ours includes:

\- Reveal: We worked with Reveal to improve their video quality 3x while
simultaneously reducing the amount of time their users have to wait for videos
to begin playing. ([http://reveal.me](http://reveal.me))

\- SNBL: My partner developed Snowball's iOS application and backend,
including a system for reordering server-side playlists on the fly, removing
the processing burden from the user's device and moving it to the cloud.
([http://samk.name/work#snbl](http://samk.name/work#snbl))

\- Romotive: I was Romotive's lead engineer and led development for our
initial iOS and Android applications, including our realtime two-way H264
audio/video streaming libraries.
([http://www.romotive.com/](http://www.romotive.com/))

We're based in NYC, but work with partners around the world.

Email: james@gradient.nyc

Keywords: mobile, iOS, Android, design, development, product, UX, video, New
York, Brooklyn, NY, remote, beacon, iBeacon.

------
mclifton
SEEKING WORK - Seattle, WA - Remote Ok

Technologies: .NET, JVM (Scala/Java), SQL (SQL Server/Postgres),
HTML/CSS/Javascript, Android, DevOps (Chef/Bash)

Recent Projects: [https://www.invotes.com](https://www.invotes.com),
[https://www.mytulalipoffers.com](https://www.mytulalipoffers.com),
[http://www.cinerama.com](http://www.cinerama.com) (updates for client)

Previous Employer: Geocaching.com as a backend API developer.

GitHub: [https://github.com/lynx44](https://github.com/lynx44) LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/matt-
clifton-127a272b](https://www.linkedin.com/in/matt-clifton-127a272b)

I'm a full stack Senior Software Developer (10 years), primarily focused in
web technologies with mobile experience.

I've developed several complex solutions end to end, and I pick up on new
technologies quickly. I tend to follow best practices such as TDD, Continuous
Integration and Configuration Management (but I'm adaptable to your
organization's needs, I'm not religious).

I'm open to opportunities of all sizes, and I'm available during normal
business hours (pacific).

{username}44 at gmail - {replace with HN username}

------
learc83
SEEKING WORK - Remote & Atlanta

We're a group of experienced developers, designers, and product managers who
have decades of combined experience building websites, applications, and user
interfaces for clients ranging from giants like Coke and AT&T to agile Silicon
Valley startups.

We specialize in rapid prototyping, but we can handle projects at any stage of
development--from sketches on the back of a napkin, to 20 year old legacy
code. Whether you need someone to design, build, and deploy a complete product
from the ground up, or untangle an existing mess, we can handle it.

We are excellent communicators, and we will provide clear and concise status
reports through every phase of the project. Our job is to make sure you never
have to worry about how your project is going. We can handle anything you can
throw at us--get in touch and we'll get started.

We are experienced with Ruby/Rails, JavaScript (plus many js frameworks), C#,
Java, Go, CSS3, HTML5, UI/UX design, user testing, product management, and
branding. We can handle anything you can throw at us, so don't hesitate to
contact us if you don't see your technology stack listed.

Email: contact@skape.works

Website: [http://skape.works](http://skape.works)

------
haidrali
Location: Lahore, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Languages/Framework: Ruby(Ruby on Rails), Python(Djnago, NLTK, Scrapy),
Java(Android, Apache Solr, Apache Nutch, Spring ), JavaScript( AngularJS,
Jquery )

Resume/CV: [http://haidrali.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2015/11/haider-r...](http://haidrali.com/blog/wp-
content/uploads/2015/11/haider-resume.pdf)

Email: alihaider907@gmail.com

------
rossriley
======================================================

SEEKING WORK - UK Possibly On-site | Remote Preferred

======================================================

• Impressive client history, with over 15 years of experience with agencies
and startups

• Experienced Remote Worker

• Excellent Communicator

• Full stack front-end and back-end developer

Recent Projects Include:

1: Interactive Vehicle Configurator for Lotus Cars' London Piccadilly Store.
Built in Backbone.js with a PHP CMS / Backend. 50,0000 configuration options
plus ordering system to allow in-store enquiries.

2: New online site and interactive training system for Call-Centre SaaS
Evaluagent. Built with Symfony / Bolt CMS.

3: Lead collection App for Subaru UK, built with Cordova for iOS and Android
platforms, the app allows dealers and show staff to present features and take
customer details offline, which sync to a CRM in real-time once a network
connection is available.

4: 200 site install of dealer website system for Honda UK. Using Docker for
fast deployment / scaling with full configuration and design choices for
individual dealers. Build with Symfony / Doctrine, AWS used for fast resource
scaling.

Get in touch if you'd like to talk. I currently have availability in April and
May.

Email: ross@rossriley.co.uk,

Web: [http://rossriley.co.uk](http://rossriley.co.uk)

Github: [http://github.com/rossriley](http://github.com/rossriley)

------
isoos
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Budapest, Hungary), travel OK, East Coast work hours
OK.

Senior software engineer (full tech stack, product management, some UX, ex-
Google) looking for both short- and long-term contract work. Additional team
members may cover project management, QA and other (e.g. non-engineering)
tasks, and extended network may be able to take on larger development
projects.

Highlights:

    
    
        Technologies: Java, JavaScript, Dart, Python, Angular, React, Lucene, RDBMS, node.js
        Distributed systems: Cassandra, Riak, ElasticSearch, cloud (AWS, Google)
        Research: NLP, statistical modeling, machine learning, predictive analytics
    

CV: [https://drillio.com/en/isoos/cv/](https://drillio.com/en/isoos/cv/)

Company: [https://agilord.com/](https://agilord.com/)

E-mail: istvan.soos@agilord.com

Featured blog entry: [https://drillio.com/en/2016/best-practices-in-product-
develo...](https://drillio.com/en/2016/best-practices-in-product-development/)

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed fee and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[http://breue.com/](http://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

My email: zach@breue.com

------
mvid
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco - Remote OK - Travel Possible

Experienced software developer with a history in startups.

Proficient in:

    
    
      * Python  ['django', 'bottle', 'google.app.engine', 'pyramid']
      * Javascript  ['angular','backbone','node','firebase','react'];
      * Clojure  '(compojure om)
      * Ruby ['rails', 'sinatra']
      * Go {'appengine'}
      * Haskell, Prolog (and other esoterics)
    

We've helped entrepreneurs develop their MVP, as well as large companies
develop core features. We provide services such as feature development,
product management, and software auditing.

Previous engagements include Fuze, DriveShift.com, Sosh, Getaround,
Codecademy, Factset, Wakemate, drip.fm, and Swiftstack, among others.
Currently represented by
[http://www.10xmanagement.com](http://www.10xmanagement.com)

For more info see our page at [http://turbines.io](http://turbines.io), or
talk to us at hn@turbines.io

------
wr1604
SEEKING FREELANCER: remote, though I am in South Florida

Technical product manager, preferably a CEO-wannabe

I need somebody who can be a thinker. Your job is not to do the work/coding;
it is to decide what needs to be done and to do a good job directing others in
doing it.

Part-time, 5 hour/week small project to start. If we work well together, can
increase to as much as you want or full-time.

Types of tasks available: \- technical: \- - improve current products and user
experience \- - create new, related ones (MVPs) from scratch \- website
growth. Do what needs to be done for continued growth. \- if you are
interested: work with me and others: strategic planning, online advertising,
content creation

Technologies used: MariaDB, C#, JS, etc. Knowledge of C# and all that goes
with it not required.

You would have a background in coding and managing people and projects, and an
interest in the full range of tasks of running an online business. Ideally,
you would do much of my job as founder.

We would start with a small project, then move on to bigger ones.

Established ad-supported website with millions of users.

Please contact me at the email address in my profile if interested.

------
dylanrw
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Can visit SF/Bay Area/Jacksonville, FL)

I am a Designer (Interaction Design/UI/UX) and Developer (Swift, JS, Ruby,
Obj-C). I typically consult on or perform the following:

\- Product Design: Strategy, best practices, interaction design, ui design,
iconography, marketing.

\- iOS Design & Development: Development, prototyping, design.

\- Front End Design & Development - Prototyping, production, management, I've
also setup processes for growing teams and established best practices for new
hires.

\- Data Visualization: Static or Interactive, web, mobile, video.

\- GIS: ARC GIS, Google Maps, Mapbox, interactive and time based
visualizations.

info(@)bvr.io | [http://bvr.io](http://bvr.io) |
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw](http://www.linkedin.com/in/dylanrw) |
[http://dribbble.com/dylanrw](http://dribbble.com/dylanrw) |
[http://github.com/dylan](http://github.com/dylan)

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Boulder, Colorado or Remote

We are a 3-person full stack digital agency that's more or less just getting
started. We are looking for clients who have challenging projects and who have
the time and money to prioritize quality execution. Check out our portfolio at
[http://stratosphere.digital](http://stratosphere.digital). Check out our most
recent client project at [http://divvydose.com](http://divvydose.com).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Python, Ruby,
JavaScript, HTML, CSS, SASS, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript, WebSockets, AJAX,
MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, iOS, Android, Browser extensions
(Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla, Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java,
Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA

We bid projects or offer hourly/daily/weekly rates.

Contact: via our website or you can contact me directly at
eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
ignasl
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Interests: Software development, Machine learning, Finance/Trading

I am good with Java and R but could do work in any language if neccessary. I
have 8 years of software development experience and can do project management
too. I always try to write good, well documented and maintainable code.

Github: [http://github.com/ignl](http://github.com/ignl) My technical blog
with few posts:
[http://intelligentjava.wordpress.com](http://intelligentjava.wordpress.com)
Kaggle: [http://www.kaggle.com/keptavista](http://www.kaggle.com/keptavista)

I am also interested in projects where I have no expierence. I am a fast
learner and I am very interested in various machine learning or deep learning
techniques so could learn by doing (maybe even for free). Let me know if you
have some interesting projects with computer vision, nlp, reinforcement
learning.

Email: ignas [dot] lelys [at] gmail [dot] com

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, NodeJS and Docker. I also care a lot about security (InfoSec),
performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can contact me
for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * implement backup & work flow to avoid using data due to 
          incompetent developers
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
    

Website: [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

AngelList: [https://angel.co/ifdattic](https://angel.co/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

------
tfe
SEEKING WORK - SF Bay Area or remote

Generally available for freelance web app engineering work. I've been working
with Rails and JS for ~8 years now, at all points up and down the stack.
Everything from performance work on existing code to bringing up a full-
fledged product from wireframes.

In the past, I've worked with companies like Remind, Leap Motion, Anki, Rocket
Fuel, and TaskRabbit. Before that, I had two startups of my own. In my spare
time, I fly airplanes. Currently fully booked through the end of June, but I'm
always happy to grab coffee and chat.

Links:

[http://toddeichel.com/about](http://toddeichel.com/about)

[http://www.github.com/tfe](http://www.github.com/tfe)

[http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel](http://www.linkedin.com/in/toddeichel)

[http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe](http://stackoverflow.com/users/203773/tfe)

Contact: todd@toddeichel.com

------
adcsd
SEEKING WORK - San Diego, Ca / Remote / Some travel possible

Team of developers specializing in full stack Ruby.

Most of us have over 10 years of experience in the field. We have built and
maintained systems at large publicly traded companies and small startups. We
value sustainable development models with best practices.

We integrate a team of our experienced developers with your existing
development or business team to build new or maintain existing Ruby language
based products.

We handle small projects with one developer and larger projects with multiple
developers that may need non-developer support roles.

Our typical stack also includes Ruby on Rails, Linux based systems, cloud
services, databases, key/value stores, JavaScript with frameworks, and CSS. We
also have a couple machine learning / computer vision experts available.

Some of our current clients that you may have heard of: \- The Standard Hotel
\- The GAP

Learn more about us here,
[https://thinkspeakcode.com](https://thinkspeakcode.com) . Contact inquiry
[at] thinkspeakcode.com .

------
aclimatt
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco + Travel Welcome

We're Bitmatica. We design and build beautiful web and mobile apps.

What we do:

\+ Product Design and Discovery

\+ UI/UX Design, Branding, Visual Identity

\+ Front-end Web: HTML5, JavaScript / ES6, Sass, React.js

\+ Back-end Web: Ruby on Rails, Node.js

\+ iOS and Android - Native and React Native

How we do it:

\+ On day one we sit down with our clients for a product discovery phase. We
wireframe your entire application and follow with a full set of high-fidelity
mockups before a line of code is written.

\+ Once our engineering team gets to work, you're providing constant feedback
as part of our weekly sprints and daily updates.

\+ While other development teams may take your project and disappear for a few
months, at Bitmatica we work with you every step along the way to ship a
product you love.

Latest projects include:

[1] Launched Autodesk's 3D Printer software + marketing site
([http://ember.autodesk.com/](http://ember.autodesk.com/))

[2] Redesigned and built Corax Cyber Security's product and homepage
([https://coraxcyber.com](https://coraxcyber.com))

[3] Built Nitro PDF's cloud dashboard
([https://cloud.gonitro.com](https://cloud.gonitro.com))

[4] Worked with a large US bank on two consumer mobile personal finance
applications

Get in touch!

[http://www.bitmatica.com/](http://www.bitmatica.com/)

hello@bitmatica.com

------
mattnewport
SEEKING WORK

Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

I'm a C++ expert with over 15 years professional programming experience in the
games industry (EA, THQ, several smaller independent developers). I have
extensive realtime 3D graphics experience as well as expertise in
optimization, debugging and console development.

I'm currently focused on Virtual Reality development as I see massive
potential for VR over the next few years. I'm interested in remote contracting
opportunities up to 50% of my time. I have VR development experience on the
Oculus DK1, DK2 and Rift/CV1 and with the Touch controllers. I've developed VR
applications both with the native SDK using C++/Direct3D 11 and with Unity 5
and C#.

I have experience working on many different platforms and in teams ranging in
size from small indie projects to AAA game teams with 100s of members. My
background is game development but my expertise in C++, optimization and 3D
and GPGPU programming are relevant to a number of non-games applications and
I'm particularly excited about non gaming applications of VR.

Resume:
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/mattnewport](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/mattnewport)

Game Credits:
[http://www.mobygames.com/developer/sheet/view/developerId,14...](http://www.mobygames.com/developer/sheet/view/developerId,145715/)

Github: [https://github.com/mattnewport](https://github.com/mattnewport)

LinkedIn:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/mattnewport](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/mattnewport)

Email: matt@mattnewport.com

------
hiddentao
SEEKING WORK: Remote

Full-stack Javascript developer from the UK currently based in Taiwan. Am a
fast learner and can effectively work in a team and/or take the lead on a
project. Contribute regularly to open source.

Node.js + ES6, React/Angular, Mongo/RethinkDB, PhoneGap, Heroku, Parse + other
APIs

Currently learning: ES6, Ethereum/blockchain

Example work:

* [http://homenature.com](http://homenature.com) \- React.js single-page app (Express.js + Magento backend)

* [http://gocommandoapp.com/](http://gocommandoapp.com/) \- Phonegap app (Angular.js SPA) + Parse APIs + cloud messaging

* [http://squeljs.org](http://squeljs.org) \- NPM module

~~~

Contact me: [https://github.com/hiddentao](https://github.com/hiddentao) |
[http://uk.linkedin.com/in/hiddentao](http://uk.linkedin.com/in/hiddentao) |
ram [at] hiddentao [dot] com

------
nick_urban
SEEKING WORK - Portland, Oregon or REMOTE

Full Stack Ruby on Rails / JS (JavaScript) developer and consultant with 15
years experience.

My goal is to understand my clients' business, and to work together to
determine what options will produce the most value with the least risk.

I communicate clearly and responsively.

At ThoughtWorks, I helped large teams adopt Continuous Integration, Test-
Driven Development, DevOps, and other agile best practices.

I built Bespoke Post from the ground up:
([https://www.bespokepost.com/store](https://www.bespokepost.com/store))

I specialize in technical leadership, rapid development of web applications,
agile, ecommerce, APIs, and helping teams adopt practices to reduce risk of
failure and delay.

Top 10% on Stack Overflow for Rails 4 questions:
stackoverflow.com/search?q=user:561019+[ruby-on-rails]

More about me here: [http://www.nickurban.com/](http://www.nickurban.com/)

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Reliable, scalable services.

In the past I've run large-scale Debian installations doing devops before it
had a name, and been responsible for servers in Antarctica. I have experience
with a wide range of different Unix tools and technologies, at various levels
of the stack. This gives me the ability—and the perspective—to pick the best
combination of tools for any particular job, rather than simply treating
everything as a nail because all I have is a hammer.

I can help you build a back end for your new web or mobile app, or architect a
scalable platform to power it.

I'm currently working on requirements and system architecture for an IoT
project with a major traditional manufacturer in the UK, but have some
availability coming up around 6 weeks from now.

Previous work:

\- School data processing app (Elixir/Phoenix, PostgreSQL)

\- Custom data dashboards (R, Geckoboard)

\- High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations.
(FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

\- Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

\- Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to
interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

\- Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and
virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

\- Project management webapp for construction companies (Rails, AngularJS,
Bootstrap)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp, Ruby, Go,
Arduino / AVR, Elixir, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
147
SEEKING WORK

Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

I'm a full stack developer that has a focus on Clojure and functional
programming. If you have an idea for an MVP or need APIs/microservices built,
I'm your man.

For people wanting an MVP, I can work with you to flesh out the idea, business
logic, and marketing plan. I'm fast and responsive. I'm especially good with
working on new SaaS products.

Email in profile.

------
b-man
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE (UTC-3)

I can help you craft non trivial systems using precise language and focused
listening.

My focus is on achieving the correct balance between quality and speed in my
work, in the sense of maximizing _your_ cost/benefit ration. I do this by
front loading the analysis and quality guarantees as much as possible.

I have experience in building complex internet facing applications, computer
vision software, complex database views, among others.

CV: [[https://github.com/ebellani/Curriculum-
Vitae/raw/master/cv.p...](https://github.com/ebellani/Curriculum-
Vitae/raw/master/cv.pdf)]

Linkedin: [[https://www.linkedin.com/in/eduardo-
bellani-0116b450](https://www.linkedin.com/in/eduardo-bellani-0116b450)]

Github: [[https://github.com/ebellani](https://github.com/ebellani)]

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a polygot, full-stack developer with 15 years experience. My specialties
are Rails, Postgres, Chef, and Ember, although I'm comfortable on a variety of
platforms. I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things around, and
a good communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead or a team
member. I value client satisfaction as highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](http://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
up_and_up
<<<<<<<>>>>>>> FEATLABS.COM <<<<<<<>>>>>>>

SEEKING WORK - Michigan / Remote

Senior Developer with 10+ years experience and excellent communication skills

Portfolio: >>>>>> [http://featlabs.com/](http://featlabs.com/) <<<<<<

Notables:

* Midwest billing rates (hourly, weekly, monthly)

* Fullstack Ruby/Rails development: frontend/backend/devops

* Javascript heavy apps with React, Backbone or your choice

* 3rd party API integrations, Financial Services, Ecommerce, Recurrent Billing, Calendars, Twilio/SMS

* Postgres, Mysql, MongoDB Administration, AWS etc

* MVP/prototypes - Innovative product development skills

* Rescue/refactor stale/failing projects

Email: projects `at` featlabs `dot` com

<<<<<<<>>>>>>> <<<<<<<>>>>>>> <<<<<<<>>>>>>>

------
msamoylov
SEEKING WORK – Remote

Specialization: Full-stask Web and mobile development. Python (Django, Flask),
Javascript (AngularJS, Meteor, jQuery, etc.), Coffeescript, MongoDB, Swift.

Based in EU, Lithuania. UTC +2

A senior software engineer who is always concerned about the user experience
and the quality of software. Focused on developing high-end web and mobile
applications. A technology fan and a perfectionist by nature.

A self-motivated team player who is keen to take on additional
responsibilities and meet the challenge. Good at hiring and managing
geographically distributed teams of developers. Effective in working under
pressure with tight deadlines.

The CV is accessible at
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/msamoylov](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/msamoylov)

LinkedIn: [http://linkedin.com/in/msamoylov](http://linkedin.com/in/msamoylov)

Email: michael.samoylov@gmail.com

------
mnm
SEEKING WORK - NYC, Chicago, or remote.

Testimonial: "His software is art. Not like that Picasso stuff with the messed
up faces. But more like the kind of art with the normal faces." -Barack
Obama[1]

ABOUT YOU:

\- you have an idea and want to turn this into a web or mobile app.

\- you already have software and just need to grow it, fix it, update it, etc.

\- you need someone to be the tech lead/CTO for your project.

ABOUT ME:

\- I work fast and hard. Can work with you on-site. Any size project. I can
tackle it.

\- Full-stack web development, mobile development (responsive web apps and
Android apps), DevOps, RESTful APIs, hardware including BLE.

\- Tech: Rails, Django, Android, Bootstrap, DevOps, jQuery, data
visualization, and lots more.

\- 10+ years professional experience. Many years as a lead dev/tech manager.
CS degree from GT. Hands on CTO level experience.

[http://www.mikemahmud.com](http://www.mikemahmud.com)

Email: me@mikemahmud.com

[1]Maybe he didn't say that.

------
innertracks
SEEKING WORK - Remote (I live in the Seattle Area)

Contract or project based Information Security positions. Happy to travel up
to 30%.

Enthusiastically transitioning to Information Security! I'm having fun working
through Cryptopals with Python using Pandas. Learning how to use the tools in
Kali distro in my lab is a blast!

Also interested in situations related to drones. I have my FAA commercial
pilot license.

People Skills: Very high emotional intelligence, service oriented, excellent
client engagement skills.

Technical Skills: Wordpress, Python, and SQL skills. Background supporting
Wordpress consulting clients, small business application support, incident
response, health care DBA and analytics.

email: wmecole@gmail.com github:
[https://github.com/wmecole](https://github.com/wmecole) blog:
[http://wmecole.com](http://wmecole.com)

------
ciguy
SEEKING WORK - Remote/San Francisco

I'm a DevOps Consultant and Automation Engineer with over 10 years of
experience automating development and deployment pipelines. I work with
Puppet, Chef and Ansible (Latter preferred) as well as Jenkins, Teamcity and
TravisCI/CircleCI.

My background is cross platform with experience in Linux (Ubuntu and RHEL) as
well as Windows. I specialize in augmenting automation and tools with training
and coaching to ensure a holistic approach to DevOps implementation.

Greenfield projects are preferred but I am happy to work on existing
infrastructure as well. Whether you want to automate server provisioning in
AWS or setup a complete Continuous Deployment Pipeline, I can help.

See my GitHub here:
[https://github.com/calebfornari](https://github.com/calebfornari)

Email: caleb@startopsgroup.com

Phone: 484-857-2064

------
kirk21
SEEKING WORK / based in Canada / remote We are a team of software developers
and designers that worked for famous companies (Dropbox, Square and Uber). We
can handle a wide range of projects.

More info: [http://goo.gl/EMnGyj](http://goo.gl/EMnGyj)

------
sidmitra
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Freelance

Python/Django/Mobile/Front-end, with extensive experience building all sorts
of web applications, especially e-commerce marketplaces. I've worked a lot
over the years with AWS, and have a lot of sys admin experience with config
management like Ansible, Chef, Docker. I have a research background in data
analysis. I also have experience with Golang, React, Clojure, scipy, numpy,
pandas, scikit-learn, nltk etc. Contact details are below. Here're some recent
examples from my portfolio:

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators. and many more

* Turbotax CPA Select for Intuit, to help select accountants. Formerly Teaspiller.com, acquired by Intuit

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

You can look at
[http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html](http://www.sidmitra.com/portfolio.html)
for further links

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Linkedin:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

------
hristiank
SEEKING WORK - US expat currently based in Europe (GMT+2) Remote or short
trips

Growth optimization consultant looking to help you optimize your landing
pages.

[Past Experience]

\- 67% eCommerce conversion rate increase YoY

\- 7x lead generation increase

\- Running optimization programs for SMEs to Fortune500 companies

\- 15+ years of digital marketing experience

[Services]

\- Lead generation road mapping

\- Conversion analysis + recommendations

\- Wireframing and landing page design

\- A/B testing

[Contact]

\- h+hn@revise.cc

------
gmcerveny
SEEKING WORK

Location: San Antonio, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Short term on-site possible

Technologies: Music Tech, iOS, JavaScript, Max, C, MIDI, OSC

Email: greg.cerveny@gmail.com

\---

I focus on music tech and audio development. I've been the technical co-
founder on two music tech startups, one licensed music from
Sony/Warner/Universal and the other went through Stanford's StartX program.
I've also worked as an iOS developer at Occipital and an associate at
Techstars.

Newsletter: [http://tinyletter.com/gmcerveny/letters/greg-s-new-
newslette...](http://tinyletter.com/gmcerveny/letters/greg-s-new-
newsletter-2016-from-the-jump)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gregcerveny](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gregcerveny)

------
moflome
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Two-man design services firm based in Cupertino. Focused on full stack mobile
development, iOS centric. Prefer enterprise / business app development,
ideally with custom hardware development, but work on consumer apps too, and
we partner with subcontractors for game development. All work done on an SOW
basis, our paper.

Stack: iOS native and proud of it, Swift/ObjC, Android, NodeJS, Rails,
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Firebase. HTML jQuery Bootstrap, pleased with Backbone,
glancing skeptically at React. Verilog. SystemC.

Recent Projects: [http://moflo.me/#projects](http://moflo.me/#projects) Tech
Proof: [https://github.com/moflo](https://github.com/moflo)

Contact: hn@moflo.me

------
keviv
SEEKING WORK:

Location: Bangalore, India

Technologies:

Frontend: HTML5, CSS3, Javascript, Jquery, AngularJS, VueJS

Backend: PHP, MySQL, Postgresql, Memcached, Redis, Elasticsearch, BigQuery,
Beanstalkd, Supervisord, Gearman

Others: Good Photoshop skills, Built Wordpress plugins, Chrome Extensions and
Atom editor plugins.

Workflow: Gulp/Grunt, Git/Subversion, Bower

Email: mail+fl@gmail.com

~~~
keviv
The email is actually mail+fl@vivekgupta.com

------
znq
SEEKING WORK: Remote (we're a distributed team of high quality mobile &
backend engineers)

[http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

We are Mobile Jazz, a collective of excellent engineers and designers with a
strong focus on everything mobile and beyond. We've been doing Android and iOS
development from their beginnings in 2008.

Additionally we've a ton of experience in backend development (PHP, Go, Java &
Scala) and web frontend development (HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript).

Check us out here: [http://mobilejazz.com](http://mobilejazz.com)

If you've any questions please get in touch with me via stefan@mobilejazz.com
- happy to answer any questions :-)

PS: We've worked successfully with other HN members before.

------
cprayingmantis
Seeking Work - Wilmington NC or Remote.

Fullstack developer with experience in doing data science and visual
analytics.

Have a lot of data? Need to make sense of all of it? Want to build some
effective microservices that pull and process your data so we can clearly show
how effective your company is or do you want to take a critical inward look
and use data to guide your questions? Or would you like to build a large
application for visualizing, analyzing, and manipulating some data? Either way
I'd love to help you out in any way that I could.

Check out my resume here:
[http://christophermaness.me/](http://christophermaness.me/)

Experienced with Javascript, PHP, Ruby, Java, and many other languages.

Email: chris@christophermaness.me

------
jventura
SEEKING WORK (Freelance or Consulting) - Remote or on-site

Location: Portugal, near Lisbon

About me: I'm an experienced (10+ years) fullstack web developer interested in
clean code and minimalist user interfaces.

Services: Web development (Django, Flask, JS), Data processing (I'm a
published author in the area of Natural Language Processing), Tutoring (on-
site or on-line - I have background as Computer Science teacher)

Profile: [http://joaoventura.net/](http://joaoventura.net/)

Github: [https://github.com/joaoventura](https://github.com/joaoventura) and
[https://github.com/flatangle](https://github.com/flatangle)

------
gilli
-

SEEKING WORK - Remote

UI/UX designer and front-end developer with great solutions to your
frustrating problems. Self-motivated and easy to work with.

-

I can help you with:

* Understanding user needs and intentions trough analytics research and testing.

* Clarifying goals and planning web structure.

* Web and mobile design in general.

* Front-end development.

* Usability.

* Prototyping.

* Estimation of time needed to complete projects.

* Accessibility.

* Quality control

* And more!

-

Links:

* About: [http://axe.is/about](http://axe.is/about)

* Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/gilli](http://dribbble.com/gilli)

* Blog and case-studies: [http://axe.is](http://axe.is)

* Twitter: [http://twitter.com/gillisig](http://twitter.com/gillisig)

* Github: [http://github.com/gillisig](http://github.com/gillisig)

Contact me at gilli@axe.is

-

------
superice
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Operating from the Netherlands, timezone UTC+1. Fluent in JavaScript, both
front-end (mostly Ember, RiotJS, and React) and backend (NodeJS, Electron). I
did my fair share of front-end engineering, so CSS (or SASS) holds no secrets
for me. I wrote quite a bit of Android code, both Java and NDK stuff, as well
as React Native for both iOS and Android. Experience with JavaEE 7, although I
wouldn't call myself an expert. Can pick up almost any technology fairly
easily, and I'm interested in expanding my current knowledge, so do not
hesitate to contact me even if I haven't mentioned the technologies you use.
I'm available for tiny to medium size projects.

Email: rick@lsdsolutions.nl

------
20years
SEEKING WORK - San Luis Obispo, CA but prefer Remote

I am a full-stack developer with over 15 years hands on experience. I have
developed multiple SaaS solutions from the ground up that have generated
millions in revenue. I have worked with tons of API's, have developed business
mobile apps and I am really good at advertising. I have availability to pick
up contract work.

Technologies: PHP, Angular, Python, HTML5, CSS, JavaScript, jQuery, AWS,
Pretty much any database, Ionic/PhoneGap/Cordova

Résumé/CV: [http://mistylackie.com/](http://mistylackie.com/)

Portfolio: [http://gosmartsolutions.com/](http://gosmartsolutions.com/)

------
robertnealan
SEEKING WORK - San Francisco or Remote

UI/UX Designer & Frontend Developer with a penchant for designing and building
clean, responsive websites and web applications. I most often work with
clients from concept through shipping the product, but can also integrate into
specific roles where needed.

Currently working extensively with a combination of SCSS/Less, Backbone, and
MarionetteJS. Most recently have started working with React/React Native on a
side project and loving it.

Portfolio - [http://atomidesign.com](http://atomidesign.com)

Founder of Designers Who Code - [http://dwc.io](http://dwc.io)

More recent work can be sent by email upon request.

Contact: rob@atomidesign.com

------
alesa
SEEKING WORK - Remote Specialization: Full stack - Linux deployment, Django,
RapidSMS/PRO, Javascript, DHIS2

Based in Lusaka, Zambia. UTC +2

A software developer with 4 years of experience developing health systems and
end user focused applications in Django as well as interfacing with existing
applications such as DHIS2. I am very comfortable in a tech team lead role
were I can use my experience in translating business rules into technical
tasks for implementation.

I am looking for opportunities that allow me to work not only code but the
business side of things.

LinkedIn:
[https://zm.linkedin.com/in/andrelesa](https://zm.linkedin.com/in/andrelesa)

Email: andre@andrelesa.com

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: UK

Remote: Yes

iOS developer looking for projects. $50/hour. Have worked with both
Objective-C and Swift. [http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori](http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori) Feel
free to get in touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
grasuth
SEEKING WORK - Remote/UK/London/Brighton

Full stack dev, mostly Python / JavaScript / Django / AngularJS. History in
Java, building automation, Linux, voice, hardware.

I understand teams and people. Trained and thoughtful practitioner of methods
incl. Scrum. Many experience. I like making stuff that works for people and
building teams.

Recent work: big AngularJS 1.x app for Email SP, Global SSO for big publisher.

[http://nodestone.io](http://nodestone.io)
[http://grasuth.com](http://grasuth.com)
[https://github.com/grasuth](https://github.com/grasuth)

------
bartvk
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or on-site if near Amsterdam

My name is Bart van Kuik, and I'm an iOS software developer with ~15 years of
experience in the industry. Besides development, I've done Linux system
administration, including security lockdown, configuration of DNS (Bind),
Apache, firewall, Xen virtualization, etc.

My focus is on iOS apps, and I can do server-side work as well, preferably in
a scripting language like Python, Perl or PHP.

I wouldn't consider myself experienced with Android but I did ship a small
Android project. I've worked with local as well as outsourced teams in China,
Indonesia and India. I could start as soon as next month.

Website: www.dutchvirtual.nl Contact: bart at dutchvirtual.nl

------
shuzchen
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE / Las Vegas area

I'm a generalist with a vast amount of experience working with web
technologies. I am capable of doing system admin and orchestration (ansible is
my favorite), backend code (I prefer django and tornado) and frontend UI work
(who isn't using react nowadays). I also have non-professional experience
doing games and mobile apps. I'm a big fan of android and I've done a lot of
native and non-native (cordova, kivy, react-native, love2d) things with
android.

I have a lot of experience with crypto and zero-knowledge products (my current
and previous full time jobs are at security product companies).

contact: shu DOT chen AT freelancedreams DOT com

------
Radim
SEEKING FREELANCER - remote

RaRe Technologies | [http://rare-technologies.com/careers](http://rare-
technologies.com/careers)

Seeking an experienced digital marketing specialist to help us plan and
execute on a marketing strategy for our upcoming software products.

We are a premium consulting firm specialized in the design and development of
cutting edge data mining and machine learning systems for international
clients. For this position, we need someone passionate about emerging
technologies and AI, to lead our market positioning and product strategy.

Remote, mid to long-term collaboration. For more info see website or email
radim@rare-technologies.com.

------
goodoldboys
SEEKING WORK

Los Angeles/San Francisco/Remote

Remote preferred, willing to travel

I'm a front-end dev who makes beautiful user experiences a reality. I believe
in modular, scalable CSS based on BEM principles and I follow the AirBnB and
John Papa style guides when writing JavaScript and Angular.

I've worked remotely most of my career and so I know how to thrive in that
environment - I'm a self starter who communicates effectively and
consistently.

To learn more about my specific skill-set and see some of my recent projects,
check out my website:

[http://jordanspeizer.com](http://jordanspeizer.com)

Or you can reach out directly at jordanspeizer [at] gmail (dot) com

I look forward to hearing from you!

------
chrishn
SEEKING WORK - Manchester, UK and Remote

I'm a Full Stack Developer. Would like to work on a Vue.js project!

* Laravel, PHP, MySQL, Apache/Nginx, Ubuntu, Memcached, Redis, Twitter API, Pusher API

* JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Gulp.js, Git, Continuous Integration, AWS, S3, CloudFront

* HTML5, CSS3, Sass, Bootstrap

A task management app that I'm building with AngularJS, Laravel and Bootstrap:
[http://github.com/chrisloftus/tasks](http://github.com/chrisloftus/tasks)

My portfolio can be found here -
[http://chrisloftus.co](http://chrisloftus.co)

Contact: chrisloft a.t. gmail to talk about your project.

------
ftomassetti
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Lyon, France

I am an expert in language engineering: design DSLs, parsing, static analysis,
IDE support are my specialty. ANTLR, Xtext and Jetbrains MPS are the tools I
use the most.

I have a PhD, experience in 4 countries (Italy, Germany, Ireland and France),
contributions to several open-source projects (e.g., JavaParser and
WorldEngine) and an insane passion about software development.

Website: [http://tomassetti.me](http://tomassetti.me)

Github: [https://github.com/ftomassetti/](https://github.com/ftomassetti/)

------
pdwetz
SEEKING WORK - Westchester/NYC Area - Remote

I can help prototype new ideas, research technologies/trends, extend/maintain
an existing system, or quickly build out a one-off microsite. I can work solo
or in teams with equal ease.

I'm a full stack programmer primarily using C# for backend work, but can
provide support for other common languages like PHP.

Portfolio - [http://wetzdev.com/](http://wetzdev.com/) Github -
[https://github.com/pdwetz](https://github.com/pdwetz) Email - my user name on
gmail

------
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Edinburgh

Résumé/CV: Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org).

Technologies: Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years
experience including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- Web app development: Node.js, JavaScript (AngularJS, jQuery), Python
(Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress).

\- Mobile app development: Android, iOS, PhoneGap.

\- Cloud hosting: Heroku, AWS, Google.

\- Workflow improvements: Introducing test suites, staging sites and
Continuous Integration into projects.

\- SEO services: SEO auditing and technical expertise to make required
changes.

Email: sw@seanw.org

------
rahulroy
SEEKING WORK

Location: Delhi, India | Remote

Remote: yes

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, AngularJS

Available full-time(preferred), part-time

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/RahulsResume](https://bit.ly/RahulsResume)

I'm a computer science graduate and a full stack Ruby on Rails Developer. I
have worked at several startups both as a full-time employee and as a
freelancer. Here's a more detailed write-up about what I'm up to in general
[http://www.newbiedev.com/p/hire-me.html](http://www.newbiedev.com/p/hire-
me.html)

------
dataentryagency
SEEKING WORK

I can help with data entry : manual WordPress content migration, image to text
typing and more.

Please visit my website [http://dataentry.agency/](http://dataentry.agency/)

------
git-pull
SEEKING WORK, USA + Remote (Flexible time zones)

10+ years agile/scrum experience.

Technologies: Project management (scrum), Python, Go, Django, Linux, AWS,
Backbone, Node, Less/sass/bootstrap, materialize, ES2015 + Babel, devops,
postgres, karma, jasmine, mocha, PHP

Communication: Hipchat, Slack, Skype, Hangouts

Email: tony [at] git-pull.com

GH: [https://github.com/tony](https://github.com/tony)

Open source contributions: [https://www.openhub.net/accounts/git-
pull](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/git-pull)

------
joshmcmillan
SEEKING WORK - London, UK or Remote

I'm a full stack developer working with Go, Ruby, JS (both on the server and
client with React/Angular), Objective-C and Swift.

Just finished a large project building a distributed rendering system for
personalised books based around a suite of Go microservices, and now looking
for a new challenge.

[http://joshmcmillan.com/](http://joshmcmillan.com/)

[https://uk.linkedin.com/in/jshmc](https://uk.linkedin.com/in/jshmc)

josh@joshmcmillan.co.uk

------
jplmelanson
SEEKING WORK - Quebec City (GMT-4, EDT) or remote, some travelling ok.

Summary: Experienced full stack developer (web, APIs, backends, cloud, devops,
etc) with 1 year full-time remote experience with references.

Tech. Skills: Node: Javascript, CoffeeScript, Bluebird, Angular, React JVM:
Scala, Java, Play, Akka, Slick, SBT other: SQL, AWS, Big Data (amazon-
redshift)

Resume:
[http://blueswirltech.ca/resumes/JeanPhilippeMelanson](http://blueswirltech.ca/resumes/JeanPhilippeMelanson)

------
lardissone
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE or Houston, TX

I'm a full-stack developer located in Houston, TX.

I've been working on web for more than 15 years.

Skills: Python, Django, Javascript, AngularJS, Node.js, MongoDB, CouchDB, AWS,
Cordova, iOS, more on my resume.

Online resume: [http://www.ardissone.com/](http://www.ardissone.com/)
LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lardissone](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lardissone)
Contact: lardissone on gmail (mention HN)

------
gnicholas
SEEKING FREELANCER - SF / Remore

BeeLine Reader (www.BeeLineReader.com) has plugins and apps that make reading
on-screen easier and faster. Our tools are used 10M monthly, and have been
licensed by CNET and the CA Public Library System. Strong JS required; DOM
manipulation experience a strong plus. Ruby/Rails a plus. Email developer@
with resume and cover letter.

We are looking for front-end dev talent to help us add polish to our browser
plugins for Chrome and Firefox, and to build for Safari and Android. D

------
torontodev
SEEKING WORK - Toronto, Canada or Remote

Technologies: Java, JavaScript, jQuery, GWT, Bootstrap, CSS3, HTML5, MySQL,
MongoDB, and more.

I'm a full-stack software developer available for contract work. I have
extensive experience in software design and development and I'm well versed in
many marketing techniques including: content marketing, email marketing, and
SEO. I also have excellent verbal and written communication and am able to
learn quickly.

Email: toronto.contract.developer@gmail.com

------
selamin
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Atlanta, Georgia

Full-stack developer and designer (PHP, Javascript). Highly skilled at MVP
development. Will help you turn your business idea into a fully functioning
prototype.

Over 15 years experience and excellent communication skills.

Recent Projects:

* [http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com)

* [http://theanchorapp.com](http://theanchorapp.com)

* [http://boulevardjs.com](http://boulevardjs.com)

Contact: projects [@] 23andwalnut.com

------
NotKrisKelly
SEEKING WORK

Location: NYC / Remote / Possibly SEA

Full-stack dev with a decade of experience (mostly Rails/JS/PHP, some Java).
Looking for remote contracts from May - August (or longer) with potential
onsite availability in Seattle for the summer. I'm in the process of switching
to primarily native iOS development and can give a rate discount for iOS
projects.

Technologies: JS (ES6, node, React, Redux, etc.), Rails, MySQL, Postgres,
Java, Swift / Obj-C

Github: github.com/kriskelly

Email: kris@kriskelly.me

Resumé: Upon request

------
gidan
SEEKING WORK - France - remotely

    
    
      Javascript, React, Angular, Backbone, Symfony2, CSS, Vim
    

I have strong experience in Javascript applications and beautiful user
interfaces. I love to build great products.

I'm currently looking for exclusive, full-time work with a team.

Email: jules.bous at gmail

Website: [http://julesbou.net](http://julesbou.net)

Github: [https://github.com/julesbou](https://github.com/julesbou)

------
CraftThatBlock
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Montreal

General development, full stack developer jack of all trades, specialist in
JavaScript (Node, front-end), and PHP. Many years of experience in web
development and can do full web applications.

Mainly an experienced full stack Node.js, and PHP developer, front-end
developer (mainly JavaScript). 1-2 years experience with Go for backend and
web development. Many years of work with Java, some web development with it.

Contact me at cretezy@gmail.com, available immediately.

------
bliti
SEEKING WORK - USA, REMOTE

Experienced Django, Flask, Python, Wordpress, PHP developer. Currently
available for new projects. Affordable rates and references.

Let's work together to meet your goals!

Email in profile.

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK Karachi, Pakistan.

Remote: Yes

I am looking a few freelance gigs specially related to Data
Scraping/Automation in Python or Chrome Extension Development.

Check here for Python related: [http://adnansiddiqi.me/freelance-python-
developer.html](http://adnansiddiqi.me/freelance-python-developer.html)

Profile:
[https://justpaste.it/adnanprofile](https://justpaste.it/adnanprofile)

Email: kadnan(At)gmail

Thanks

------
shamod
SEEKING WORK - Remote / San Francisco Bay Area

Contract or Full-time Full Stack Javascript Developer.

Experience with node.js, react.js, html5, css3, algorithms and data
structures, data engineering, etc.

Recent work: node.js developer for IoT project

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/shamod](https://www.linkedin.com/in/shamod)

[https://github.com/shamod](https://github.com/shamod)

email: shamod@gmail.com

------
adevinneed
Seeking Work - Remote/Toronto

Full-Stack Developer

An experienced developer who has worked with many local startups in building
their MVP stacks. I am well versed in building complex back-ends and front-
ends using technologies like Rails, PHP, Javascript (ReactJS, AngularJS), iOS
and Android.

Let's talk more and I am happy to walk you through my work and chat more about
the opportunities. Email me at obaidott{at}gmail{dot}com

------
strong_code
SEEKING WORK - USA/Remote

Experienced full stack Ruby on Rails and Node.js developer. Can do API work,
general backend work, or full website/web app creation. Can take a project
from "loose idea" to hosted and useable, ensuring that all your needs for the
project are met along the way. Available immediately for new projects.

Personal website and GitHub links are in my profile.

Contact: colin@strongco.de

------
Avalaxy
SEEKING WORK - Remote only

I specialize in C#/.NET. I build web applications with ASP.NET (MVC, ASP.NET
Core, Web API), desktop applications with WPF or Universal Apps and I build
cross-platform mobile apps with Xamarin.

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/leoncullens](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/leoncullens)

Email: leoncullens at gmail.com

------
anchetaluis
SEEKING WORK:

    
    
      Location: Greater St. Louis Area, MO
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript/CSS/HTML
      Résumé/CV: https://lewis1371.github.io/Portfolio/dist/
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/luisancheta
      GitHub: https://github.com/Lewis1371

------
rijoja
SEEKING WORK Remote: yes Languages C,PHP,Java, MySQL, HTML, javsascript. Other
skills Linux, Ubuntu, jQuery, graphics. I've studied computer science for
three years. Currently on a break. Location: Athens

I'm available for about 20 hours every week. More so if the project is
something that interests me.

Passionate computer user and linux user.

------
p0d
SEEKING WORK

Location: UK Remote: Yes Email: chris dot percol at gmail dot com

Typically angry sysadmin who makes sure stuff works. Work two days a week for
self, looking for regular small scale jobs. 15yrs experience sysadmin,
monitoring, backups, linux/freebsd/windows, xenserver, vmware, app/db servers,
blah, blah, blah.

------
jeanlucas
SEEKING WORK remote

Full stack developer, beginner, Brazilian (NY timezone). Work with Ember.js,
Elixir, and Node.js. About me:
[http://jeanlucaslima.com/about/](http://jeanlucaslima.com/about/) can start
ASAP

Email: jeanleonino@gmail.com

------
wltsmrz
SEEKING WORK - Portland - Remote/relocating possible

Technologies: Node/JS, various databases, assorted front-end stuff

Github: [https://github.com/wltsmrz](https://github.com/wltsmrz)

Email: wltsmrz@gmail.com

------
ejcx
SEEKING WORK

I'm a web security and software engineering expert and have written and broken
tons of golang and php in production.

I'm located in San Francisco. I would love to help you solve your security
problems in short-term engagements.

------
usablejungle
SEEKING WORK - Brooklyn, NY, USA - Remote UX Designer/Information Architect
seeking freelance projects. 19+ years experience running my own remote
consultancy. Contact nicole@usablejungle.com.

------
stenmuchow
SEEKING WORK! Location: Portugal

Remote: Yes!

Relocate: No!

Technologies: Full Stack JS (Angular, React)

CV: [http://stackoverflow.com/cv/sten](http://stackoverflow.com/cv/sten)

Email: sten.muchow@gmail.com

------
payamb
SEEKING WORK

Location: Manchester, UK Remote: Yes Email payam@babaee.co.uk

PHP Developer \ MVC Frameworks \ Design Patterns \ Redis \ Elastic Search \
Geo Coding \ with hands on managing bunch of servers in AWS \ Google cloud

------
aurri
SEEKING WORK - Remote

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
theweblisters
Looking for a content writer for my blog. Check out my blog
[http://www.theweblisters.com/](http://www.theweblisters.com/)

------
potomushto
SEEKING WORK - St. Petersburg - Remote

If you need a desktop application I'll be happy to discuss all benefits, costs
and risks of using React Native for that.

email: unknownliveid@hotmail.com

------
viacoffee
SEEKING WORK - Charlotte/Remote

Full stack Ruby on Rails and PHP developer. Tons of experience in API
development. Available immediately.

viacoffee@gmail.com

------
benvineyard
SEEKING WORK - USA, REMOTE

Experienced C#, AngularJS, React, Wordpress, & PHP developer

Currently available for new projects. Affordable rates and references.

Email in profile.

------
jasonswett
SEEKING WORK

Location: Michigan Remote: Yes

Ruby on Rails developer, author of AngularOnRails.com. Been building web
applications since 2000.

Email: jason@benfranklinlabs.com

Phone: (616) 856-8075

------
d0weston
SEEKING WORK - SF/Remote

Experienced iOS developer looking for part-time contract work. Available
immediately.

Contact: dtweston@gmail.com

------
Everhusk
SEEKING WORK - Toronto or Remote

Designer/Developer/Engineer. I can even write my own left-pad code.

www.everhusk.com

------
rbs392
Freelancer - Software developer
[https://github.com/rbs392](https://github.com/rbs392)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bala-
subramaniyan-6a618a21](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bala-subramaniyan-6a618a21)

------
omarmeky
SEEKING WORK: Remote

Full Stack Web and Mobile Engineer

angularjs, cordova, nodejs, asp.net, java

Rate: $100/hr

www.linkedin.com/in/omarmeky

meky.omar@gmail.com

------
J_Darnley
SEEKING WORK: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: No. Yes please, not required though.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, FFmpeg, Lua, Win32, x86 assembly

Resume/Résumé/CV:
[http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume.pdf](http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume.pdf)

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908 fingerprint: 5612 F4E9 53A6 ADA1 0E9B 285A CC26 DD10
9941 2908

OpenHub profile:
[https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

GitLab profile:
[https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley](https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Fort Collins/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco
Bay Area, California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: python (Django, Flask, GAE), javascript (AngularJS, Knockout,
React, Backbone, Node), MySQL, PostgreSQL, AWS, full stack, UX design, front-
end, back-end, product management, small business consulting, microservices
(SOA), Test Driven Development (TDD), mobile web, and more

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: info@uplift.agency

\---------------

Are you short on engineering staff? Get a proven team ready to move your
project forward!

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

Nervous about hiring freelancers? Question the quality of their work? We
started Uplift Agency after 15+ of combined experience to end those worries.
We’ve worked with companies like MIT, Humble Bundle (W11), FlightCar (W13),
Mozilla (Firefox makers) and more.

We work to understand your product and take initiative to help your projects
do even better. If you're looking for code-monkeys you're visiting the wrong
zoo. We'll speak up when we think a project is heading in the wrong direction.

For more details and examples of previous work, including testimonials, please
visit: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

~~~
reustle
Isn't it generally frowned upon for agencies to post here? It is for
"freelancers"

~~~
embrangler
Fair point. My brother Marius and I used to post separately, but now we formed
a 2-person LLC. It's still freelancing at its core!

Also I agree with @odonnellryan :)

------
meigwilym
SEEKING WORK - Remote

UK (north Wales)

Webdev: Strong understanding of front and back end. I've been making websites
and custom apps for nearly 9 years. Looking to help companies with fresh
developments or just project maintenance.

Technologies: PHP [Laravel5, Symfony2, CodeIgniter, Slim], CMSs like
Wordpress, Drupal, EE. HTML5, CSS3 Javascript [jQuery, Angular, D3, Geo tech],
some Android/Java.

Experienced with multilingual sites.

Quite willing to travel a bit, but not to relocate.

See my website for more info on projects and skills:
[http://meigwilym.com](http://meigwilym.com)

Github has some examples
[http://github.com/meigwilym](http://github.com/meigwilym)

mei.gwilym@gmail.com

[Please, don't add me to your startup's email list - this happens every time]

